

Ask HN:How do you optimize your environment for productivity? - ashleyreddy

I'm trying to figure out what type of office space I should get.  How much do you think ambient natural light plays on your productivity for developers?  I have Good keyboards, dual monitors, comfy chairs do you think plants are important?  Just seeing if I'm missing anything.
======
ibrow
Not productivity related, but the most important thing IMO that an office
should have is a view of the outside. It is more than just something nice to
look at. If you spend as much time as I do in front of your monitor(s) you
need to regularly focus on something in the middle to far distance to reduce
eye-strain. I've done a quick search on the internets to find this:
<http://www.pasadenaeye.com/faq/faq08/faq08_text.html>

I've no idea if this is scientifically proven or anything, but looking away
from the monitor every once in a while can't be bad for you.

~~~
malandrew
I read somewhere that this apparently is also one of the patterns in the book
A Pattern Language by Christopher Alexander. I don't own a copy yet so I can't
confirm this.

~~~
brudgers
Workplaces and workspaces are the subject of patterns at each scale. Windows
and light are also themes.

Patterns are listed here:
[http://www.patternlanguage.com/leveltwo/patternsframegreen.h...](http://www.patternlanguage.com/leveltwo/patternsframegreen.htm?/leveltwo/../apl/twopanelnlb.htm)

The book is excellent, I can't vouch for membership on the website.

The biggest issue with computer monitors and light is of course, glare.

------
bnycum
Have a clean desk is my #1. I work in a corner office with 4 windows, 2 in
front of me and 2 to my right side, I do believe seeing outside has helped a
lot compared to my last job where I had one window behind me. I also setup my
whiteboard away from my desk so it causes me to get up. Keep all blinking
lights (printers, routers, external HDDs, etc) hidden behind or beneath
something. Other than that it's just good headphones and having lots of music.

------
tjpick
get natural light, get fresh air, get quietness.

